# Red Black White and Gray



## DasCharisma (May 22, 2009)

Is there any chance that Cervelo will make attractive looking bikes in the future? My LBS sells them, and I would be interested if they weren't so incredibly ugly/plain. I'm sure that most of the Cervelo fans think they look just fine, and I know that taste is subjective, but is it too much to ask for a little variety? Have the people at Cervelo ever considered blue, green, orange, yellow, or any other color? I can see having a set look for your bikes to make them distinctive, but I wold hope that they would have chosen a better look than their current offerings.

I can't help but think that there sales would improve if they changed their color schemes. 


Brad


----------



## EurotrashGLi (Jul 5, 2006)

You're an idiot.


----------



## John Kuhl (Jul 20, 2007)

That is like telling someone you want a
blue or green Ferrari.


----------



## EurotrashGLi (Jul 5, 2006)

Honestly, my first thought for a reply was going to be something to that extent. I was going to say, "Look at car manufactures like Mercedes, BMW, Audi, etc...the majority of their cars are one of four colors: black, white, red, & silver." 

I think John Kuhl said it best though with is response.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

How's this work?


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

Look at what bikes are what colors though, the top of the line cervelos, R3sl and the S3 and P4 are all black (stealth) the models below are the ones that introduce the reds ect. When cervelo are riding professionally and want to be acknowledged they ride the red bikes, when stealth is in order the black bikes come out, ofcourse other things like climbs ect come into consideration but it is all a very advanced marketing scheme


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Cervélo puts engineering 1st, and it shows in more ways than one w/ thier products. Even if you see the owners talk about their bikes, it's _always_ about engineering. And the engineering they use isn't some marketing-hype-gimmick-stuff, it actually makes sense.

That said, those guys probably wouldn't even notice if the bike was painted in tie-dye, glow-in-the-dark, scratch-and-sniff, or w/ sequins (well, they'd prob notice sequins, only because of aerodynamic drag, I guess), because that's not what they see when they look @ their bikes.

And ditto to what was said about high-end luxury cars w/ plain colours.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

jpdigital said:


> Cervélo puts engineering 1st, and it shows


Well said! It's not about the cover, it's about the content!


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

and ride one and you feel that ^^^


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

this one has blue, green and yellow too


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

John Kuhl said:


> That is like telling someone you want a
> blue or green Ferrari.


Yeah, Ferrari in anything other than Ferrari red- unthinkable.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I like my gray Soloist Team, but if the OP wants a Cervelo in another color, just take it to a frame painter. 

Some companies offer different colors, but they are often related to build level. Otherwise stocking would become a nightmare for bike shops. It's ridiculous to choose your build level based on the color you want.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

one word:
surly


----------



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

DasCharisma said:


> Is there any chance that Cervelo will make attractive looking bikes in the future? Have the people at Cervelo ever considered blue, green, orange, yellow, or any other color?


You mean like this:










Having bought a Wilier Cento Uno (Cunego paint scheme) to replace my crashed 2007 R3 (Black/Red), I hear what you're saying. As for engineering... there are a lot of great bikes out there.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Was this photo taken @ R&A in Brooklyn?


----------



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

jpdigital said:


> Was this photo taken @ R&A in Brooklyn?


Yeah, in December.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a white R3 and I think the color rawks - sweet looking bike imo

The black one is good looking too.


----------



## dayshay (Jun 7, 2006)

voodooguy said:


> How's this work?



well, now that just looks like a colnago.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Nailed it!!*



EurotrashGLi said:


> You're an idiot.


Could not have said it better!


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*2010 Brazil edition P3*

What about this black, blue, yellow and green P3 available at RA Cycles?


----------



## Specialized6000 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Olympic Cervelo*

This is one of the best looking Cervelo's, the Olympic S3


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Specialized6000 said:


> This is one of the best looking Cervelo's, the Olympic S3


I've seen that one before and thought it uninspired- white bike, paint some small rings on it randomly so it looks like an afterthought. It's almost like some committee said they didn't want to be too conservative, but if they went too bold it would be disrespectful to the Olympics. They should have either done the pure white bike with the five ring Olympic symbol tastefully applied somewhere small, or gone so wild with the rings and colors that it makes your eyeballs hurt. As it is now it's a bike with a not too serious case of multi-colored chicken pox. And what's with the blotch by the 'o' in Cervelo? Is that a mistake, or was it supposed to mean something? (It looks like the paint had peeled there and we're looking at raw carbon.) (I'm not saying I'd turn it down if someone offered it to me )


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

The blotch is the access panel to the internal cable stops.


----------



## Specialized6000 (Aug 22, 2009)

California L33 said:


> I've seen that one before and thought it uninspired- white bike, paint some small rings on it randomly so it looks like an afterthought. It's almost like some committee said they didn't want to be too conservative, but if they went too bold it would be disrespectful to the Olympics. They should have either done the pure white bike with the five ring Olympic symbol tastefully applied somewhere small, or gone so wild with the rings and colors that it makes your eyeballs hurt. As it is now it's a bike with a not too serious case of multi-colored chicken pox. And what's with the blotch by the 'o' in Cervelo? Is that a mistake, or was it supposed to mean something? (It looks like the paint had peeled there and we're looking at raw carbon.) (I'm not saying I'd turn it down if someone offered it to me )


well I don't see you inputting much to the conversation


----------

